
Hardware Design of a 8088 based Chinese Typewriter made in the 1980s - tifan
https://tifan.net/blog/2020/09/17/ms240x-chinese-typewriter-2-ms-2401h-hardware-design/
======
tifan
Author here. The machine is really a masterpiece of engineering. AMA as I've
disassembled around 80% of the BIOS.

